# Viper 300 Alarm Passive arming



## Hillive (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a viper 300 that has been working well for years. All of a sudden my passive arming does not work. It will not arm itself at all but i can set the alarm with my remote. when i set it with my remote, i get 3 chirps which indicates a problem because i should only get 1 chirp when arming and 2 when disarming (if the alarm has not been set off). what could my problem be thats causing it not to arm itself?? Please help. the car is a chevy impala.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

If it has been working and now its not, maybe something worked itself loose. That's best I can do, somebody else probably can help you more...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Has the car been worked on, or the battery changed? Sounds like it has reverted back to default settings, you should be able to find the alarm and the manual in my signature It is not to hard to adjust the settings.
If you have any questions about them, ask back here.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

If it's like mine you can arm the system manually when one or more of the zones is in fault. This allows the system to arm, bypassing the off-line sensor, while still providing protection at the other zones. So if the door switch zone is not setting the right signal when the doors are closed the system won't passively arm. So when you arm it manually the extra chirps are telling you that it is armed but is bypassing a zone. The manual should discuss this. Then you need to check the outputs of your alarm zones (door, shock, etc) to see if they are givng the correct values. Might have a broke wire somewhere, or even a bad door switch on the car. That'd be my guess.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> I have a viper 300 that has been working well for years. All of a sudden my passive arming does not work. It will not arm itself at all but i can set the alarm with my remote.


 It has to be something in the car, you said it is not auto arming. But when you arm it, it chirps several times. That is telling you one of the door is not showing closed, or else the auto arm feature would be work. Could be a bad door connection or the door sensor is worn out.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yup, electronics have a shelf life of 2 seconds after you buy them, they could last forever or a few seconds, technology rules!!! good thing there are warranties. I agree, there is a sensor that has failed, just pin point which one, do this by trying to arm your vehicle with doors open, doors closed, one door open one doors closed, arm the car open doors...this will help pinpoint which sensor is bad. FYI dont kick your door to test, it leaves a mark.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Good advice, Lee!


----------



## Hillive (Sep 13, 2009)

Come to find out my when i set my alarm with the remote, i can open the trunk and the hood and it will not go off. if i open either door, it will go off. I also set it and then tried to make it go off by hitting the door, roof, and other parts of the car and nothing happened. Could this have something to do with my passive arm not working? Please help. what can i do to fix this or what should i check first?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Usually the trunk and hood aren't set up with the alarm, depending on who did it and what was said to be done. (that I have saw before anyway)
As far as hitting, this depends the features of the alarm. If there is strong enough fit to our car, the alarm will go off. If you alarm has this feature and not going off, then that would explain the extra chrips and the problem with the passive alarm. It could be a bad connection somewhere or the sensor went bad. 

Just looking up the 300,it is like the alarm I have, it has the shock sensor built into it. 

I will try to see if I can find the manual and see if there was a way to test this without the dei reader.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

There is a link to all the DEI manuals in my signature, not you must wait to test the shock sensor till the alarm has been armed for sixty seconds. The newer models are setup so you can adjust them through the remote control.


----------

